
The High Court rules that Parliament must vote to trigger the Brexit process - pmontra
http://www.economist.com/news/britain/21709589-high-court-rules-parliament-must-vote-trigger-brexit-process-taking-back-control
======
joeclark77
As a non-Brit, it seems to me that it's high time for Queen Elizabeth to ride
in on a white horse and start swinging a sword around the halls of her corrupt
government.

~~~
pmontra
As citizen of another EU country it would be embarrassing and dangerous to
have politicians that would not carry on the will of their people so in plain
sight. It could prompt my ones to do the same. At least now they do their best
to convince us they are doing what we voted them to do.

